# Außenborder gebraucht kaufen?



## qbchillersam (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo ,
da ich nun stolzer Besitzer eines 3,3m langen Schlauchboots bin mache ich mir über die passende Motorisierung Gedanken.

Der Motor sollte genug Reserven haben, um 2 Personen sicher auf der Elbe (Hamburg) und der küstennah auf der Ostsee befördern zu können.

Das man mit so einer Nussschale nur bei gutem Wetter aufs Meer fährt ist klar. Der Spaßfaktor ist nicht besonders wichtig für mich, jedoch sollte man auch bei plötzlich aufkommendem Wind das Land erreichen.

Nach meiner Recherche sind 5 PS das absolute Minimum für meine Zwecke, jedoch fehlen bei so wenig Leistung laut diverser Meinungen im Internet die Reserven bei einem plötzlichen Wetterumschwung sowie bei starker Strömung. Aus diesem Grund habe ich eher an 8-15 PS gedacht, wo wir auch schon beim Problem sind, da diese vergleichsweise teuer sind.
Ich bin leider noch nicht berufstätig (19J) und daher in meinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten begrenzt, weswegen ein neuer Motor nicht in Frage kommt.
Deswegen tendiere ich dazu, mir einen gebrauchten Motor zu kaufen.
Dazu hätte ich einige Fragen:
1. Was gilt es beim Gebrauchtmotorkauf generell zu beachten?
2. Wie teuer ist ein vernünftiger Gebrauchtmotor etwa?
3. Ist es wichtig, dass die Papiere dabei sind (die meisten Motoren werden ohne Papiere angeboten)?
4. Wie alt sollte ein Motor maximal sein, und wie viele Stunden sollte er höchstens gelaufen sein?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Außenborder gebraucht kaufen?*

Ich vermute, das du dein Boot anmelden möchtest, das ist immer dann erforderlich, wenn du im Binnenrevier fahren möchtest.

Dafür ist es wichtig, das du eine CE Bescheinigung zu dem Motor bekommst. Diese ist oft Bestandteil des Handbuches.

Aber das Thema trifft auch auf dein Boot zu, auch das benötigt eine CE Bescheinigung wenn es nicht vor Juni  1998 das erste mal in Europa zugelassen wurde.


----------



## Fischfrea (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Außenborder gebraucht kaufen?*

Tetsudo erzähl nicht solchen Quatsch.
Vom Verkäufer einen Kaufvertrag verlangen wo der Motor mit PS angegeben ist und wichtig die Serial Nr zu notieren. Bei der Anmeldung des Bootes kopie des Kaufvertrages mit  bei fügen und schon wird Boot mit Motor eingetragen.
Ween der TE ganz auf Nummersicher gehen will bei der Polizei oder WSP mit der Serial-Nr. nach fragen ob der Motor als gestohlen gemeldet ist.

@ qbchillersam
Wenn Du damit auf die See willst empfehle ich Dir einen 15 PS Außenborder, damit hast du genun Reserve auf bei auffrischendem Wind zügig an Land zu kommen, Aber Du solltest vorher abklären bis wieviel PS Du überhaupt dran hängen darfst, manche Spiegel halten nur eine Gewisse PS Zahl aus.
Gruß
Fred


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Außenborder gebraucht kaufen?*



Fischfrea schrieb:


> Tetsudo erzähl nicht solchen Quatsch.
> Vom Verkäufer einen Kaufvertrag verlangen wo der Motor mit PS angegeben ist und wichtig die Serial Nr zu notieren. Bei der Anmeldung des Bootes kopie des Kaufvertrages mit  bei fügen und schon wird Boot mit Motor eingetragen.
> Ween der TE ganz auf Nummersicher gehen will bei der Polizei oder WSP mit der Serial-Nr. nach fragen ob der Motor als gestohlen gemeldet ist.
> Gruß
> Fred



Lieber Fred, google kennst du, ne musst du mal nutzen, macht nicht intelligenter, kann aber schlauer machen|supergri

Suche mal nach Außenborder und CE-Konformitätserklärung.

Da findest du sehr wohl die Notwendigkeit, und auch Möglichkeiten welche zu erwerben ( Yamaha bzw. Suzuki).

Glaubst du dass die jemand kauft um sie sich an die Wand zu hängen?

Es gab in einem anderen Forum schon mehrere Themen da Probleme auftraten.


----------



## Fischfrea (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Außenborder gebraucht kaufen?*

Lieber Frank, wozu Google alles verleitet und macht nicht immer schlau.
Ich habe 2 Außenborder ohne CE-Konformitätserklärung und beide sind im Internationalen Bootsschein wie von mir beschrieben eingetragen worden. Mit dem einen Außenborder sogar schon in Kroatien gewesen, hier im Inland fragt sowieso kein Mensch danach.Man kann auch Probleme bei reden, und was der eine oder andere mit diesem Wisch macht entsagt sich meiner Kenntnis. Der TE hat anscheinend nicht das dicke Geld also kauft er sich höchstwahrscheinlich einen günstigen gebrauchten Außenborder und es ist davon aus zu gehen das in seiner Preisklasse die meisten gebrauchten ohne diese CE-Konformitätserklärung sind. Ich habe dem TE einen Weg auf gezeigt wie er in D den Außenborder auf dem Bootsschein eingetragen bekommt.
Ich denke ich weiss von welchem Forum Du sprichst auch dort sind 3x Neunkluge die alles kaputt reden / schreiben und eines besseren belehrt wurden. Es gibt auf Menschen die fahren in Urlaub und nehmen Ihre Hausrat / Haftpflicht und Lebensversicherungspolice mit, könnte ja was passieren. Zumindest hier in Deutschland velangt die Waspo und Küstenwacht nach einem Bootsschein wenn Kontrolle ist und solange dort alles eingetragen ist gibt es keine Probleme.
Gruß
Fred


----------



## tomsen83 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Außenborder gebraucht kaufen?*

Nur noch mal so als Info: Solltest du tatsächlich an ein WSA geraten, dass bei der Anmeldung unbedingt die Konformitätserklärung für Boot UND Motor verlangt (extrem selten), pack deine Sachen und such Dir ein anderes in den Weiten der Bundesrepublik. Du kannst dein Boot nämlich unabhängig vom Wohnort in jedem WSA anmelden (geht auch postalisch).
Ansonsten Grundsätzliches zum Kauf eines gebrauchten AB´s:
- die 15er werden in Gold aufgewogen und Zustand/ Preis-Verhältnis stimmen meistens nicht. Guck nach nem 10er, wenns Dir reicht.
- Unbedingt Probelauf in der Tonne machen und auf den Kühlstrahl achten. Am besten am Boot unter Last!
- Wenn der VK einverstanden ist, Ölablassschraube am Getriebe vorsichtig öffnen und Öl prüfen (wenn milchig> Dichtungen im Eimer)
- Im Idealfall gibts Rechnungen von Wartung und Reparaturen
- Wurde der Impeller schon mal gewechselt (wenn der Kühlstrahl nicht mit Druck rauskommt, oder nicht vorhanden ist, ist meist der Impeller schuld)
- Vergaser gereinigt?

Ansonsten ist es wie beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf: Schau was du willst und dann geh auf die Suche. Ob Dir das Ding nach kurzer zeit um Die Ohren fliegt, kann keiner vorhersehen. Auch nicht der VK.
Ich würde mich im Übrigen IMMER nach einem Zweitakter umschauen. Lärm und Gestank stören mich nicht und die Technik is solide.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Außenborder gebraucht kaufen?*



Fischfrea schrieb:


> Lieber Frank, wozu Google alles verleitet und macht nicht immer schlau.
> Ich habe 2 Außenborder ohne CE-Konformitätserklärung und beide sind im Internationalen Bootsschein wie von mir beschrieben eingetragen worden. Mit dem einen Außenborder sogar schon in Kroatien gewesen, hier im Inland fragt sowieso kein Mensch danach.Man kann auch Probleme bei reden, und was der eine oder andere mit diesem Wisch macht entsagt sich meiner Kenntnis. Der TE hat anscheinend nicht das dicke Geld also kauft er sich höchstwahrscheinlich einen günstigen gebrauchten Außenborder und es ist davon aus zu gehen das in seiner Preisklasse die meisten gebrauchten ohne diese CE-Konformitätserklärung sind. Ich habe dem TE einen Weg auf gezeigt wie er in D den Außenborder auf dem Bootsschein eingetragen bekommt.
> Ich denke ich weiss von welchem Forum Du sprichst auch dort sind 3x Neunkluge die alles kaputt reden / schreiben und eines besseren belehrt wurden. Es gibt auf Menschen die fahren in Urlaub und nehmen Ihre Hausrat / Haftpflicht und Lebensversicherungspolice mit, könnte ja was passieren. Zumindest hier in Deutschland velangt die Waspo und Küstenwacht nach einem Bootsschein wenn Kontrolle ist und solange dort alles eingetragen ist gibt es keine Probleme.
> Gruß
> Fred



Die Konformitätserklärung wird zunehmend auch für Motoren ein Thema, das ist so. 

Das du noch nie danach gefragt wurdest im Rahmen einer Kontrolle ist nicht verwunderlich, weil es keinerlei Anlass gibt den Mist mit zu nehmen.Das ist beim PKW auch nicht anders,ich habe noch nicht mal die Homologation meines Fahrzeuges gesehen.Versuche aber mal eines ohne aus dem Ausland anzumelden :r

Wenn ich viel Geld in die Hand nehme, dann möchte ich danach keine Probleme bekommen und sei es das keiner den Motor später nochmal kaufen möchte.

Bei der Anmeldung meines Bootes war die CE des Motors durchaus erforderlich.


----------



## Germany (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Außenborder gebraucht kaufen?*

Also ich habe mein Schlauchboot und den Motor 10PS ohne irgendwelche Erklärungen und Bescheinigungen angemeldet bekommen......nur den Kaufvertrag vorgezeigt und fertig war die Laube#6 ich habe es mittlerweile verkauft und auch der Käufer brauchte nur den Kaufvertrag....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Außenborder gebraucht kaufen?*

welches Baujahr war der Motor?


----------



## qbchillersam (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Außenborder gebraucht kaufen?*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Nur noch mal so als Info: Solltest du tatsächlich an ein WSA geraten, dass bei der Anmeldung unbedingt die Konformitätserklärung für Boot UND Motor verlangt (extrem selten), pack deine Sachen und such Dir ein anderes in den Weiten der Bundesrepublik. Du kannst dein Boot nämlich unabhängig vom Wohnort in jedem WSA anmelden (geht auch postalisch).
> Ansonsten Grundsätzliches zum Kauf eines gebrauchten AB´s:
> - die 15er werden in Gold aufgewogen und Zustand/ Preis-Verhältnis stimmen meistens nicht. Guck nach nem 10er, wenns Dir reicht.
> - Unbedingt Probelauf in der Tonne machen und auf den Kühlstrahl achten. Am besten am Boot unter Last!
> ...



Danke  das hilft mir doch schon mal immens weiter! Ich dürfte mein Boot bis 15 PS motorisieren, ich denke aber, dass ich mit 10 auch auskommen werde.

Zu der CE-Zertifizierung:
Mein Boot besitzt auf jeden Fall eine solches Zertifikat und auch wenn es wie von manchen Leuten beschrieben wohl nicht immer vorzulegen ist, halte ich es für sinnvoller einen Motor zu kaufen, der eines besitzt.

Wie viel meint ihr, muss man denn für nen gescheiten Gebrauchtmotor hinblättern?|uhoh:


----------



## Stoney0066 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Außenborder gebraucht kaufen?*

Kommt immer drauf an wie alt der Motor ist, wieviel Betriebsstunden und ob 2 oder 4-Takter... Ich denke zw. 1000 und 1500 lässt sich da was vernünftiges finden, wenn du Glück hast auch für weniger...

Pinne oder Steuerstand? Mit Pinne ist in der Regel günstiger (zumindest bei neuen)


----------

